# aus Baustein FC1 Zustandsgraph erstellen?



## Tommes (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo alle,

kann man aus einem FC1 einen Zustandsgraph erstellen?
automatisch natürlich, nicht handgeschrieben.

Danke an Euch

Mfg Tommes


----------



## Ingeborg (22 Februar 2006)

*"Zustandsgraph"*

Was meinst du mit "Zustandsgraph", vielleicht die grafische Dartsellung der Funktion die der FC1 berechnet oder die Umsetzung FC1 von/nach AWL,KOP,FUP,SCL,Graph, High-Graph,... was Step7 so bietet.


----------



## MW (22 Februar 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, möchtest du aus AWL,FUP, oder KOP in Graph wandeln 
Das ist meines Wissens nach (noch) nicht möglich

Wozu eigentlich ????
Man kann doch auch in AWL,FUP und Kop recht übersichtlich schreiben


----------



## Tommes (23 Februar 2006)

"Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, möchtest du aus AWL,FUP, oder KOP in Graph wandeln 
Das ist meines Wissens nach (noch) nicht möglich"

Hallo erstmal, 
danke für Antworten
aber genau das meine ich, wenn ich Bausteine beschreibe, sie dann als Übersichtsblatt im Ordner abzuheften, anstatt die Netzwerke durchforsten zu müssen.
Ich meine damit auch Schulungsaufgaben-übungen und nicht komplexe Anlagen.
Um die Funktionsübersicht schnell zu Überschauen, wär es ja nicht schlecht.
oder man schreibt sie noch mal in Graph?
Ich habe die Zustandsgraphen bis jetzt mit Ornigramme (MS Visio) erstellt, ist aber auch nicht der Brüller.


Mfg Tommes

Es wird Zeit sich anzumelden, grins


----------

